# dragon age ultimate edition inhalte aktivieren



## PizzaPasta2010 (17. Januar 2011)

habe mir heute dragon age ultimate edition geholt und installiert,patch 1.4 installiert und den zusatzinhaltscode eingelöst.wenn ich aber dragon age starte ,kann ich die aktivierten zusatzinhalte nicht benutzen,da ich anscheinend nicht angemeldet bin-bin ich aber.wenn ich nun bei dragon age auf herunterladbare inhalte klicke
stehen bmeine ganzen dlc's aufgelistet da.dort steht auch das die dlcs ''nicht autorisiert'' sind.
bei ''http://social.bioware.com       /       mein profil       /      deine registrierten inhalte ''  stehen ale dragon age inhalte aufgelistet,weiß aber nicht ,ob das normal ist,dass man die ncht runterladen kann.bei dragon age unter andere kampagnen kann ich nur awakaning anwählen.


ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen




mfg

PizzaPasta2010


----------



## The_Final (17. Januar 2011)

Windows-Taste + R, "Services.msc" eingeben. Dort einen Dienst suchen der DragonAge Updater (oder so ähnlich, hab es auf der anderen Partition und kann jetzt nicht nachsehen) heißt. Dort Rechtsklick -> Eigenschaften -> Starttyp Automatisch.


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (17. Januar 2011)

was sollte das denn bringen?
habs versucht hat aber nicht funktioniert!


----------



## The_Final (17. Januar 2011)

PizzaPasta2010 schrieb:


> was sollte das denn bringen?
> habs versucht hat aber nicht funktioniert!


Konntest du den Dienst starten und es hat nichts gebracht oder konntest du den Dienst nicht starten?


----------



## Solon25 (17. Januar 2011)

PizzaPasta2010 schrieb:


> was sollte das denn bringen?
> habs versucht hat aber nicht funktioniert!


Lass den Updater einfach beim Systemstart mit an und fange an zu spielen. Habe auch DA:U und wunderte mich das ich nichts runter laden konnte. Das passiert beim spielen ganz Automatisch. Plötzlich saß ich auch schon in der 1. DLC Quest 

Sieht man später auch, die DLC's stehen erst noch Links im Fenster unter "Downloadbare Inhalte", später halt bei denen die drauf sind.

Und mach den Haken rein das er sich bei Spielstart Automatisch anmeldet, siehst du dann links unten im Startfenster, da steht nämlich deine E-Mail Adresse.


----------



## The_Final (17. Januar 2011)

Solon25 schrieb:


> PizzaPasta2010 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > was sollte das denn bringen?
> ...


Die Inhalte befinden sich auf der Disc und werden bei der Installation des Spiels mitinstalliert. Der Inhaltsupdater-Service überprüft lediglich, ob du zur Nutzung der Inhalte berechtigt bist.


> Sieht man später auch, die DLC's stehen erst noch Links im Fenster unter "Downloadbare Inhalte", später halt bei denen die drauf sind.
> 
> Und mach den Haken rein das er sich bei Spielstart Automatisch anmeldet, siehst du dann links unten im Startfenster, da steht nämlich deine E-Mail Adresse.


Theoretisch muss man sich nur ein Mal anmelden, um die Inhalte zu aktivieren.


----------



## Solon25 (17. Januar 2011)

The_Final schrieb:


> Die Inhalte befinden sich auf der Disc und werden bei der Installation des Spiels mitinstalliert. Der Inhaltsupdater-Service überprüft lediglich, ob du zur Nutzung der Inhalte berechtigt bist.


Gut, man liest ja das es bis zu 1 Stunde dauern kann, bis man seine Erfolge bei bioware/social sieht. Möglich das der erst später angesprungen ist.



> Theoretisch muss man sich nur ein Mal anmelden, um die Inhalte zu aktivieren.


Ok, aber wenn die Fortschritte und Erfolge online auftauchen sollen, lässt man's halt an


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (17. Januar 2011)

dass mit den updater machte die sache nicht besser.

im spiel wenn ich zusatzinhalte anklicke und dann auf installierte inhalte gehe sind alle dlcs aufgelistet. auf jeden dlc steht auf der linken seite aktiviert und auf der rechten seite nicht autorisier. da steht dass ich die nötige authorisierung benötige und ich mich mit dem account anmelden soll, der diese besitzt. bei der anmeldung steht,dass ich mich bei ea anmelden soll, registriert sind die inhalte und das spiel aber bei bioware.com.
Ist das wichtig?


----------



## Solon25 (17. Januar 2011)

Du *kannst nichts runter* laden!!!  Spiel registriert? OK. Beim Spielstart auf "Automatisch anmelden" Haken drin? Ok. Spiel los, sobald du auf den 1. DLC im Spiel triffst (passiert automatisch), siehst du die Inhalte unter den geladenen mit Autorisierung!!!

Im Handbuch steht auch drin das du in _"Origins"_ automatisch auf die Inhalte stößt.


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (17. Januar 2011)

wann komm ich denn zum ersten dlc?


----------



## Solon25 (17. Januar 2011)

Eigentlich sehr früh am Start schon die Rüstung + die Geschenke für spätere Zusatzquests die du erst abgeben kannst, wenn du das 1. mal ins Lager kannst. Im Lager selber steht dann auch einer, der hat die DLC Quest für "Soldatengipfel".

Zur Anmeldung nochmal. Bioware schreibt, du sollst die EA Anmeldung nehmen, du musst dort (bioware/socialnet) dann die e-mail Adresse + Passwort von EA eingeben. Beim Spielstart dann nur "Automatisch anmelden" wählen. Klappte bei mir trotz richtigen Passwort beim 1. mal nicht. Hab ich bei EA nur das PW geändert und dann ging auch das Einloggen bei Bioware.

_Bei Bioware:_
Spiel ist registriert?
Gutscheincode von dem Extrazettel eingegeben?
Du bist auch sicher eingeloggt?
Dein Spiel hat die Automatische Anmeldung zum bioware/socialnet?
Der Prozess "DAUpdaterSvc.Service.exe läuft im Taskmanager?
Keine Firewall oder AntiVirus Programm blockt die Verbindung?

*EDIT*: Sehe grade noch was:



> habe mir heute dragon age ultimate edition geholt und installiert,*patch 1.4 installiert*



Den Patch installiert? Ging das denn? Das Spiel ist doch auf Version 1.4


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (17. Januar 2011)

warum sollte man erst die dlcs ekommen,wenn man ostagar beendet hat?????

was ist mit darkspawn chronicles z.B. ?
 oder lelianas song?


das muss eigentlich was anderes sein.Ich werds mal mit deiner methode ausprobieren,obwohl es sehr unwahrscheinlich ist.


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (17. Januar 2011)

das mit dem patch funktionierte


----------



## Heiler (20. Januar 2011)

Hatte auch das Problem. 
Meine Lösung: 
- Explorer der CD starten
- Rechtsklick auf *.exe Datei
- "als Admin ausführen"

Jetzt funktioniert alles perfekt. Komisch, da ich eigentlich immer Admin bin. Aber es funktioniert.

Viel Spass mit diesem super Game!


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (20. Januar 2011)

ich weiß nicht was du meinst mit ''den explorer auf der cd starten''.


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (20. Januar 2011)

habs jetzt bis zum lager gespielt und habe den typen gesehen der mir den auftrag für den soldatengipfel gibt.ich kann die mission aber nicht annehmen weil ich dazu nicht autorisiert bin.und die ganzen extra gegenstände wie drachenrüstung oder festtagsgeschenke sind beim zwerg auch nicht zu bekommen.


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (21. Januar 2011)

habe das nochmal mit dem updater ausprobiert(auf automatisch setzen)  und diesmal hat es geklappt!

keine ahnung warum......

vielen dank für eure hilfe



mfg


PizzaPasta2010


----------



## Solon25 (21. Januar 2011)

Ja, das ist schon ein merkwürdiges System (für mich eine Art DRM Kopierschutz). Ich hatte vorgestern nach 2 Wochen Pause wieder weiter spielen wollen, DVD rein / "Weiterspielen" und es ging nicht. Kam die Meldung um den Save weiterzuspielen müsste ich Berechtigung für die Zusatzinhalte "Wächterfestung usw. haben.

Ich dachte nur häh    Hab ich im Online Profil geschaut, ok, bist angemeldet. Am Ende fiel mir ein, das ich die Bioware Cookies in die Ausnahmen zum löschen gesetzt hatte. Als ich die per Hand gelöscht hatte startete es erst.


----------

